# New Pics of the Girls!



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is the first set. I'm still uploading some so I will post that link when they are done.

Nikki's New Hiding Place


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

CUTE!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Pics from July 2005


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awwh....The girls look like they're getting along great!! Really nice pictures!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh my!!! Those are just the cutest pics














I love 'em all!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww i love the one where they are nose to nose in the kennel! just precious!









and i just realized u r using it as ur avatar


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What great pictures,love them!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Aww they are SO cute together! It makes me want another one and I just got mine 3 weeks ago!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

aww... they are sooo cute. I'm gald the girls get along great.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

The pictures are great, mostly because the girls are just adorable! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

They are just precious (little girls) and the hottie... he's yours also??


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Wonderful Pictures!!!!!! All of them are so cute. Love looking at all of them.

Connie and Tucker


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...how cute!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Awww they are so cute together!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

they are so cute


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

They are SO adorable!!!







I am jealous! I WANT TWO!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, the pics of them in the one crate makes me wish K & C would do that. Kallie would be scared to be in a crate with Catcher! He intimidates her. Kallie was such a shy one and Catcher such a bully that they just never have progressed to cuddling. They play very well together, at least. 

But you are very lucky the way your two seem to have truly bonded!! Great pics!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They are so cute when they sleep next to each other.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Jul 11 2005, 07:53 PM
> *They are just precious (little girls) and the hottie... he's yours also??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL!!! The one on the couch? That's my dad!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

What cutie's























Susan


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

too cute!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

What a cutie pies


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

hahaha, so cute. nikki's growing up so fast~!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

awww I havent been on here in so long, looks like you got a new furbaby! Nikki is just darling







I love her little face, and Lexi is looking cute as ever!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww, such cute babies!














They are so adorable together!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...she is soo aodrable!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Kristi,

We need more recent pics of your girls







!!!!!


----------

